# New continental shift pattern..advice on a new split!



## cheekymonkey_la (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone works 12 hour shifts. Had a promotion in work and now I`am on these 12 hour shifts I dont know how to go about splitting my workout days out. Looking for suggestions on a new split altogether as I have been doing the same one for a while now without change.

I have attached a copy of my shift pattern if anyone has any suggestions.

Ta Alan


----------



## Flexingingrave (Apr 11, 2013)

Assuming green are the days you have off red are days and blue are nights ?

if this is the case your only working four days a week meaning you have 3 left train on the day you have off,if you have nights try in the day if you have days train in nights if your worry about training on days you work just don`t go crazy on them day and the days you have off go bananas .but you are able to train four day a week ,

hope this helps:cowboy:


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

I do 12 hour shifts, 2 days 07:00 - 19:00, 2 nights 19:00 - 07:00 then 4 days off. I have my day shifts as rest days, then 6 days to train. Depending on what i have on might have an extra rest day.

Depending on your work times i would do similar.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

PACEY said:


> I do 12 hour shifts, 2 days 07:00 - 19:00, 2 nights 19:00 - 07:00 then 4 days off. I have my day shifts as rest days, then 6 days to train. Depending on what i have on might have an extra rest day.
> 
> Depending on your work times i would do similar.


Same shifts as me.

I train on 2nd day shift after work and then the next day before the night. Will then train on at least 2 of my days off then and add in my cardio


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

What do you guys do for work? 4 days off sounds good


----------



## cheekymonkey_la (Aug 27, 2012)

Thing is..I live an hour from work...so thats an hour there and hour back..14 hours...so really the days I work are written off.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mechanical engineer


----------



## cheekymonkey_la (Aug 27, 2012)

Printer


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Same shifts as me.
> 
> I train on 2nd day shift after work and then the next day before the night. Will then train on at least 2 of my days off then and add in my cardio


I do a 4 day split so try and fit it into the 6 days between day shifts. Depends how bad my night shifts are, as you will know they can really mess your sleep up. Just started cycling to work now on the days for a bit of cardio,.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

musio said:


> What do you guys do for work? 4 days off sounds good


Maintenance engineer at Heathrow


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I can't be bothered training after nights when I've got another one to do. I do a fair bit of overtime as well which messes it up a bit


----------



## cheekymonkey_la (Aug 27, 2012)

I think im just gonna have to fit it in on days off....and shake it up..some weeks I have 2 days off, some 3...some 4 and even an 8 days off...I cant train before or after training apart from on my last day/night.


----------



## StuartBrown06 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thats the exact same shifts i do, all 6:00 til 6:00 shifts. I never bother trying to plan my training too far in advance and find it much easier to just fit it in around how im feeling when im at work.

Never find it a problem training after dayshift but I find i really enjoy training in the afternoon when im on nights, as long as i go as soon as i wake up and dont train legs when im at work that same night!

I also do quite a bit of overtime and its always full shifts so that messes up any plans you make at the start of the week anyway


----------

